# BUG report: Cannot record or pause OTA channels with sub-channels



## smooth28la (Oct 7, 2002)

My local ABC and PBS stations in Los Angeles both have multiple SD channels in addition to the main HDTV channel.

I discovered that I cannot pause or record anything off either the HDTV or SD channels of the same signal. If I push record button with maual stop, the resulting recording always shows zero minute without the possibility of playback.

Anyone else with the same problem?

The problem was there before and after the recent software upgrade.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I've gotton reports of this from other users as well, but I'm not seeing this problem. In Denver, I can pick up 2 stations that have 2 subchannels, and all of the DVR and recording functions work for those 2 stations. I can't pick up the station that has 3 subchannels. 

Can you watch these stations? Does the 921 lock onto their signal?


----------



## smooth28la (Oct 7, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I've gotton reports of this from other users as well, but I'm not seeing this problem. In Denver, I can pick up 2 stations that have 2 subchannels, and all of the DVR and recording functions work for those 2 stations. I can't pick up the station that has 3 subchannels.
> 
> Can you watch these stations? Does the 921 lock onto their signal?


Yes I can watch and tune these channels... but hitting 'pause' on the remote doesn't do anything... but I can hit record... 921 pretends its recording.. but ends up with a zero minute recording no matter how long it's been 'recording'


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

smooth28la said:


> Yes I can watch and tune these channels... but hitting 'pause' on the remote doesn't do anything... but I can hit record... 921 pretends its recording.. but ends up with a zero minute recording no matter how long it's been 'recording'


Yes, you're not alone. This is what I'm seeing here on PBS-HD (KNME 005-01). It locks fine and I can view it, but no PVR controls work while viewing it.

.....G


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Hmmmm.....

I cant pause OTA HD on the same PBS station G is talking about 5-01, but I can pause the SD 5-02 channel. 

Now for the twist or at least I think its a twist.

On our local ABC I can pause 7-01 and 7-02. The program at the time on 7-01 was not in HD so I will try this again later tonight when they are but I could also pause 7-02 in SD.

So that said, perhaps its not the subchannel combo thing that has anything to do with it but whether or not the main channel is broadcasting in HD at the moment.......  

shhhhh........

My 921 (is stable!)


----------



## smooth28la (Oct 7, 2002)

ibglowin said:


> Hmmmm.....
> 
> I cant pause OTA HD on the same PBS station G is talking about 5-01, but I can pause the SD 5-02 channel.
> 
> ...


I cannot pause the KCET-PBS Los Angeles signal on its HD sub-channel at all... let alone its SD channel


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

This is very weird. In Los Angeles, 28-1 and 28-2 are PBS. I can't record them via timer, pause, etc. Other channels with subchannels, ie ABC on 7-1, 7-1, 7-3 can be recorded via timer or manually, and can pause and go live also.

So, it isn't every station with subchannels that can't be recorded. Just some, but I have no idea why that is so. A major bug that needs to be fixed soon. I was really planning on recording some PBS HD, but obviously that won't happen.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Verified that all my stations with subchannels, including PBS, can be paused and FF and reversed. Works as normal. I just manually added all the subs in the list and then selected the right one in the guide to watch and play DVR with.


----------



## markjl (Jan 6, 2004)

Same problem here in Iowa. I can record and pause the two digital stations that do not have subchannels. The station WHO out of Des Moines has a weather subchannel, and I can't pause or record either. Prior to the last software update, I could not even tune in the digital stations (even though the 921 showed a strong signal) so we are making some progress. 

I have the SW64 switch in my system if that helps anyone. I wonder if some people can record the same digital channel (with subchannels) in their area while others can't.

Mark


----------

